# Sleeping Goats



## warthog (Sep 3, 2009)

How do goats sleep?

Yes I know lying down and with their eyes closed (thought I would beat you smarties to that one)

I was just wondering, do they sort of cat-nap or do they like us sleep all night.

I suppose I could stay in the shed with them, but I prefer my bed:

Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## warthog (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh dear! 22 views and no replies, does that mean no one knows:


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 4, 2009)

They sleep most of the night semi-alert, but do get into a deep sleep for spells.
I have caught mine all sprawled out on the floor and thought they were dead,..LOL.


----------



## bheila (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't really know  But, I'd also say semi-alert because when my husband gets up to leave at 4:30am to go get a load of hay the goats bolt out of the shed and start BAAAAAAHHHHHHIIINNGGGGGG at him to be fed!  So I'd say they're never in a deep sleep, at least mine aren't   It's like they have super hearing or something?!?!


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 4, 2009)

Yep, I have snuck out there at many weird hours to check on does whom were expecting and it is hard to catch them completely dead to the world, but I have caught all of mine at different times  sprawled out on their sides with there legs stuck out to the side in the air like they just keeled,....it's funny. Usually you'll have 3-4 in the deep sleep while a couple others are semi-alert. I bet they take turns guarding the fort....


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 5, 2009)

My girls take turns! ... One will sleep sleep for a few hours, and the other will be semi-asleep or awake watching out, and then the other will sleep sleep for a few hours LOL. 

Then again, right now they live outside so I can imagine that it would be a plus for them to take turns sleeping.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 8, 2009)

I've only caught our goats _really_ sleeping a handful of times..  I've actually walked into the barn at night before and not seen nor heard any goats....so I'm thinking they must be out sleeping in the field and BANG!!  All of a sudden there are goats everywhere, all up and scrambling and freaked the eff out that something big is walking around in their barn..  Scares me as badly as it scares them, I can guarantee you that..

I think they probably sleep the way most prey animals sleep...with one eye open, so to speak.  Always ready to jump up and run like hell.


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 8, 2009)

CM, that is the same with cats... Cats sleep with one eye open, always alert. My cat, does not. LOL. He passes RIGHT OUT, can't wake that cat unless you jump on the bed next to him. He SNORES, he's in such a deep sleep that he SNORES. He also sleeps on his back, very comfortable in his surroundings


----------

